# NGD: another RGA8!



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2010)

for the custom project process go there:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107663-ngd-another-rga8-2.html#post1897078

and here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...s/116766-rga8-custom-project.html#post1951382

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

just a small teasing photo...daylight photos below!!!







ordered it on tuesday, it got a set up at the meinl headquarters and i got it today, finally. the tuning i wanted was:

F - C - G - C - F - A - D - E

after jamming that spaceship of a guitar for an hour i tuned the low string up to a G, since the .072 was too sloppy for the low F. will get a .074 string tomorrow to see how that works for an F. it works fine with the G and the tuning was quite cool, too. i still have to mess around with the highest string though...want to find something that sounds mean and ugly, haha.

the neck feels pretty rough on first impression. i'm used to prestige necks, and you can definately tell the difference. defo need to get a hand on that.

i don't like the sound of the stock pup's...i don't really see a bright future for them in my guitar. with a distorted sound some chords, especially on the higher strings, sound super muddy, it's weird. i guess i'd go for EMG808's or the 8 string blackouts. what do you guys recommend?

i can't really get into the glossy black finish, so i have some refinishing plans. i just called some guy who is building and customizing guitars in my hometown and we talked about different things i had in mind. i would love to get a natural / oil type of finish, maybe with a nice wenge top or what ever. i always loved the look of some of the woods and tops on blackmachines...something like that would look killer on that guitar, i guess. anyways...that dude was pretty positive on all that and the price range sounded reasonable, too. i'm open for any idea...so feel free to give me some input!

what ever happens with this axe in the not too distand future...i will post photos and updates in this thread.

peace.


EDIT: more photos, as promised!


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice. I wouldn't mind having one of those.

BTW, you haz PM.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 22, 2010)

.072 = 13.5 lbs
.074 = 14.2 lbs
.080 = 16.5 lbs

.074 or 5 would probably be enough for me but if your looking for a really tight string I'd start with that 080.

For pickups I'd recommend Q-tuner bl5's I believe fit the standard huge ass active pickup route. That is if your into clarity (clearest pups on the market!) / medium output / passives. 

For the actives I think most people on here would opt for the blackouts over the 808s.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 22, 2010)

I need to try one of these as soon as I can, congrats!


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks stunning, congrats man!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Chonker (Jan 22, 2010)

nice one mate


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

congrats. That's 3 here now I believe...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2010)

thx, everyone. 

any more words and suggestions on pickups? 808s? blackouts? what else is on the market, fitting the huge pick up route? i'm way into high gain with really strong mids, a sound that works for techy metal type of stuff.


----------



## alexander12014 (Jan 22, 2010)

i will have one of these


----------



## Monk (Jan 22, 2010)

shitsøn;1827997 said:


> thx, everyone.
> 
> any more words and suggestions on pickups? 808s? blackouts? what else is on the market, fitting the huge pick up route? i'm way into high gain with really strong mids, a sound that works for techy metal type of stuff.


 
I am wondering this myself. If/when I order my RGA8, I'll likely be switching out the pickups. I love the PAF Pros in my APEX1, and I emailed DiMarzio to see if they are going to release an 8-string version; they said "not this year". So, I'll have to find something similar tone-wise for the time being.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 22, 2010)

shitsøn;1827997 said:


> thx, everyone.
> 
> any more words and suggestions on pickups? 808s? blackouts? what else is on the market, fitting the huge pick up route? i'm way into high gain with really strong mids, a sound that works for techy metal type of stuff.



i have an idea  tell me if this is possible...since your're going for a top,can't the luthier cut a smaller route for the pups,the size of BKP or lundgrens for example?cause if i'm correct the only problem with changing the emg sized route is the gap,which is aesthetic and not functional...i guess it all comes to if it's possible to do a top with a smaller route (and why not fill with some wood the gap since the top will be over)

i may be talking bullshit if it can't be guys correct me


----------



## vigil785 (Jan 22, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> i have an idea  tell me if this is possible...since your're going for a top,can't the luthier cut a smaller route for the pups,the size of BKP or lundgrens for example?cause if i'm correct the only problem with changing the emg sized route is the gap,which is aesthetic and not functional...i guess it all comes to if it's possible to do a top with a smaller route (and why not fill with some wood the gap since the top will be over)
> 
> i may be talking bullshit if it can't be guys correct me


 
This actually sounds like a great idea. Personally though, I would go with blackouts. Congrats!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> since your're going for a top,can't the luthier cut a smaller route for the pups,the size of BKP or lundgrens for example? cause if i'm correct the only problem with changing the emg sized route is the gap,which is aesthetic and not functional...i guess it all comes to if it's possible to do a top with a smaller route


sounds like a good idea, thx for the input. what's the sound character of those bareknuckles? they seem to be pretty much loved among the 8 stringers...so i guess they'd be a good choice for extreme metal type of stuff.

if i'd stay with actives, i guess i'd pick blackouts over the 808s. from what i heard they are a little more defined in chords and have stronger mids than the emgs.

the more i jam on the RGA8 the more i hate the stock pups, i must admit. horrible!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome. Congrats!

Please post more pictures if you can!!!


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 22, 2010)

Swirl that SOB! I don't think i've seen a swirled 8 yet.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 22, 2010)

moar pics


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2010)

EMG-40DC bridge, 40TW neck. Yay for coil-tapping!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 23, 2010)

added some more photos to the first post.

enjoy!



shitsøn;1827720 said:


>


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats, dude. Thanks for the GAS, btw.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 23, 2010)

shitsøn;1827997 said:


> thx, everyone.
> 
> any more words and suggestions on pickups? 808s? blackouts? what else is on the market, fitting the huge pick up route? i'm way into high gain with really strong mids, a sound that works for techy metal type of stuff.



For high gain and really strong mids I would suggest the Blackouts dude


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 23, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> For high gain and really strong mids I would suggest the Blackouts dude


thx, dude. might be able to cut a good deal on those, so chances are i am going for the blackouts.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet looking guitar, volume knob kinda looks like it sucks where it is.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you elaborate more on the neck's "roughness"? How so?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 24, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Can you elaborate more on the neck's "roughness"? How so?


well, the surface just doesn't feel as smooth as a prestige neck, not a big deal though.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 29, 2010)

next week this baby is going to a luthier. it's going to be stripped and how ever the wood looks we will see if it gets a top or just a nice stain.

one bummer though: blackouts aren't distributed in europe / germany yet, so i have to figure something out.

photos are coming soon.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 29, 2010)

shitsøn;1838100 said:


> next week this baby is going to a luthier. it's going to be stripped and how ever the wood looks we will see if it gets a top or just a nice stain.
> 
> one bummer though: blackouts aren't distributed in europe / germany yet, so i have to figure something out.
> 
> photos are coming soon.


 
I sense epicness afoot!


----------



## NKGP (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome guitar. Your refinish plans sound awesome too.
I'm gonna get an RGA7 and am also planning on refinishing it.
btw are you simon from war from a harlots mouth?
If so: you are (besides meshuggah) probably the coolest european band ever.


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 29, 2010)

shitsøn;1838100 said:


> next week this baby is going to a luthier. it's going to be stripped and how ever the wood looks we will see if it gets a top or just a nice stain.
> 
> one bummer though: blackouts aren't distributed in europe / germany yet, so i have to figure something out.
> 
> photos are coming soon.



That's my plan too. but I want to cut out some of the lower horn for better access.


----------



## Wound (Feb 1, 2010)

shitsøn;1838100 said:


> next week this baby is going to a luthier. it's going to be stripped and how ever the wood looks we will see if it gets a top or just a nice stain.
> 
> one bummer though: blackouts aren't distributed in europe / germany yet, so i have to figure something out.
> 
> photos are coming soon.



get blackouts through e-bay, thats what i did for one of my 6 string and one of my 7 string guitars.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah, ebay sounds like a plan.

wednesday is the day by the way. can't wait to talk over some of the ideas and get into the final plans with alex (the luthier) and see where it goes. sheer excitement!!!





NKGP said:


> Awesome guitar. Your refinish plans sound awesome too.
> I'm gonna get an RGA7 and am also planning on refinishing it.
> btw are you simon from war from a harlots mouth?
> If so: you are (besides meshuggah) probably the coolest european band ever.


yeah, i play in WFAHM and thx, man...i really appreciate that!


----------



## Shredmon (Feb 4, 2010)

shitsøn;1827720 said:


> just a small teasing photo...daylight photos below!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW Dude!
Very nice pictures! 
I get mine in 2 weeks, hopefully 
How does the mid boost work?!
Do you use it?
greets
Simon


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 4, 2010)

DeathcoreCutie said:


> WOW Dude!
> Very nice pictures!
> I get mine in 2 weeks, hopefully
> How does the mid boost work?!
> ...


the mid boost helps but i'm not a fan of the stock PU's at all. you will need to swop them, they're still too muddy, fuzzy and undefined at times.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it good for an Indo model? Every Indo I've played has blown.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 5, 2010)

Origin said:


> Is it good for an Indo model? Every Indo I've played has blown.


 
Well on the general consensus thread I started, worst criticism has been levelled at the pickups with several giving it a solid 8/10.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Well on the general consensus thread I started, worst criticism has been levelled at the pickups with several giving it a solid 8/10.



Fair enough, I mean stock pickups are always a firestarter so I wouldn't be up in arms about that  sounds nice though.


----------



## RXTN (Feb 5, 2010)

I actually tryed this one, pretty sweet neck and stuff, but the PU's suck, very muddy, and factory strings were floppy!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 5, 2010)

that headstock and bridge are so sexy.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 15, 2010)

unfortunately it became apparent, that the mahogany body isn't really in the condition to work with, especially since i wanted to go for a natural finish. stripping off the paint on certain parts of the body showed us, that the body is glued together from at least three or four different pieces and it just didn't look nice at all.

so now i'm am getting a whole new body made out of mahogany, which will be an exact copy of the original RGA8 shape. i just have to decide on a nice wood for the top and these are my options:

option #1 - birds eye maple:





_very nice, but a little too fancy for me._

option #2:




_looks nice, but i'm not sure if i like that zebra type of look._

option #3:




_a beautiful grain..._

option #4 (the block on the top):




_i love the color and the grain is awesome, too..._

basically i have to make a decision between option #3 and #4, because i like those the most. what do you guys think? remember that the wood selection is only for a top and that it will get an oil finish afterwards - nothing else. i'm open for any opinion, thought and input though.



thx.


----------



## Monk (Mar 15, 2010)

Definitely option #4.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 15, 2010)

No contest, 4.


----------



## screamindaemon (Mar 15, 2010)

2 or 4...

I think you need to give us pictures of stained wood. Grain pops so much with just a bit of stain or water even.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2010)

I have to get one! All of these NGD RGA8s are giving me such bad GAS!


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 15, 2010)

screamindaemon said:


> I think you need to give us pictures of stained wood. Grain pops so much with just a bit of stain or water even.


true. i'm afraid option #4 might get too dark in the end with stain. the luthier told me that #3 will get a lotta darker in the end as well, which makes it pretty damn attractive.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 16, 2010)

#4,
but not 3 pieces only.
add more small lines/stripes.
keep it up.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 17, 2010)

decided on option #3 for the top in the end because i loved the unique grain. we'll see where it goes in the end when it's stained and all that. the rest of the body will be some sort of mahogany, i will keep you posted on the selection of the woods.



option #4 would have been used for the whole body and not just the top and i thought bubinga would have been a little too heavy for me as a whole body. it looks beautiful, too...so it wasn't an easy decision. but you can't have everything at once.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 17, 2010)

I can see your reasoning, once no 3 is stained etc should be rather snacky!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 17, 2010)

shitsøn;1899795 said:


> decided on option #3 for the top in the end because i loved the unique grain.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 10, 2010)

i will be walking over to the luthier on monday or tuesday to see how far he got and will take some photos of course. as far as i know the body is basically close to be done, just without pickup-routes and all the details done yet. but we will see...

anyways...at the moment i can hardly decide for a pickup. i am thinking about cancelling my order for the duncan blackouts and go for a *bareknuckle warpig* or *lundgren M8* instead.

any word on which pickup would be the better choice?


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 23, 2010)

i've been to the workshop of my luthier today and that made it an awesome day, haha. photos speak louder than words, so here we go...this is how it's gonna be done:
















as you can see from the lines on the top it was supposed to be the other way around, but alex didn't want to saw it out until showing me how it's gonna look that way. and he was damn right about it, it just looks way more spectacular!

nevermind the old ibby stock PU, a lundgren M8 is on its way from sweden. we just put that and the bridge there to get a rough impression of how it's gonna look.

enjoy and let me know, what you think. i'm excited as fuck.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 23, 2010)

pretty cool!!!!! and the wood grain is nice too, hope you will just oil it.

quite interesting too to see that you bought a new axe and swapping the body & elec already!!

Kudos for the balls out attitude man!!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 23, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> hope you will just oil it.


that's what's gonna happen!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome and i have a lundgren M7 and it is an amazing piece of gear!!! so i can only imagine what a M8 can do!!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 23, 2010)

i am thinking of getting an M7 for my RGD 7-string as well. i'll be able to compare the M8 with the stock V87 custom as soon as the RGA8 is done, so we will see.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 23, 2010)

shitsøn;1951335 said:


> i've been to the workshop of my luthier today and that made it an awesome day, haha. photos speak louder than words, so here we go...this is how it's gonna be done:



That is _not _how you wire a pickup! TOan will suck!

 I kid, dude. Seriously, very, very nice. 

Agree with option 3 on the wood. Make sure the bridge gets special treatment because they have popped out of stock RGA8's. Something about the design of the anchor.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 23, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Make sure the bridge gets special treatment because they have popped out of stock RGA8's. Something about the design of the anchor.


talked to alex about it and he thought the mahogany used for the original body might have been a part of or even the main problem. it's been a really soft type of mahogany and not of a high quality, too.

we will still keep that in mind though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 23, 2010)

It had to do with the depth that the body was drilled vs. the length of the anchor also, if I recall correctly.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 23, 2010)

This is so fucking cool, a NGD in January with nice pics, and a few months later the reader gets more pictures as requested, but of a disassembled guitar!

Amazing spirit! (seriously)


----------



## simonXsludge (May 7, 2010)

picked this up at the post office today:







from now on the process on the build is going to speed up a lot. pure excitement!!!


----------



## oniduder (May 9, 2010)

top notch duder!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 26, 2010)

progress!






the pot is _not_ going to stay there.


----------



## Rorschach (May 27, 2010)

Oh, this is going to be soo awesome...


----------



## simonXsludge (May 27, 2010)

and on it goes:






it's gonna be done on monday!!!


----------



## Kelly (May 28, 2010)

we want pics !! we want pics !! we want pics !! we want pics !!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 28, 2010)

get some:






it's as good as done. as mentioned...monday is the day!!!


----------



## NKGP (May 28, 2010)

This will be the sickest 8string in the world.


----------



## UnderTone (May 28, 2010)

Will you be getting a custom neck eventually? Or is the new body good enough for you?


----------



## simonXsludge (May 28, 2010)

UnderTone said:


> Will you be getting a custom neck eventually? Or is the new body good enough for you?


i really dig the RGA8 neck. it's super flat and plays fast. so there's no need to change it really. i would have been going for a neck-thru if i went full custom, i guess.


----------



## Peteus (May 31, 2010)

If you were still interested blackout 8 are avaliable to order in the UK so I imagine that you could still get one if if you want to make two guitars out of it.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 31, 2010)

Removing the neck pickup should be an offense punishable by death. The body looks great though


----------



## simonXsludge (May 31, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Removing the neck pickup should be an offense punishable by death. The body looks great though


nothing i couldn't change later on, if it's really needed. i couldn't take the step back once it's there though, right?!



it just doesn't need one for what i want to do with this axe. if there's ever gonna be a passive-sized q-tuner, i might give it a shot though.

oh, and there's some delay on the final steps unfortunately, as the luthier was blowing up one of his machines. maybe another week of waiting?! i don't know. it won't take forver, patience is the key.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, dude, I feel ya. I just know that in this time of transition, I've been forced to play a couple guitars with only bridge pickups, and I just couldn't get along with it. I play a lot of leads, and on most of them, I need a warm, smooth, articulate sound that the bridge pickups I've used can't provide. They tend to be much too harsh and brittle for that, which lends itself to a couple of the solos I play, but not the majority. On that note, though, I really wish they would make a passive sized q tuner.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 2, 2010)

word. i'm not the lead shredding guy. what ever i play in higher registers needs to have a cold and harsh black metalish sound, so i'm cool with the bridge PU only set up.


----------



## Gitte (Jun 2, 2010)

ich bin schon sehr gespannt  greetz simon


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 2, 2010)

play something for us

nice looking guitar


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 2, 2010)

will put something up as soon as the axe is done.


----------

